# Nano Lighting



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

im in the process of cycling my nano tank, its going to be shrimp and planted. now i never setup lighting for anything smaller then a 60gal. whats the best light for the job? i currently have a 13 w power compact with 6400k. the tank is 8 gal about 15 inch high


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Try a 23W bulb with the same colour temperature, or a par30/par38 LED

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

which is best and how many watts? 
where can i find a complete fixture?


----------

